# Has Dicks or Fin&Fur put their "black guns" back out yet?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

looking to get 1, find it hard to believe Dicks will just eat their inventory.....


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

bad luck,
Where are you located? Perhaps someone here could point you to a local dealership with better prices.

Not selling any weapon is a loss to the dealership. I see this as being better for local gun shops.  If Dick's is going to be that way, then I won't buy from them...even if they do put their guns back out for sale. Make them sit on their inventory until it hatches. 

I'd much rather patronize the local gun dealerships, instead of the big box stores.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Fin Feather & Fur never stopped selling, they just sold out. As for Dicks, who knows.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I won't shop there anymore.I cut up my Dicks card as well.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I quit shopping at dicks along time ago. They have a history of living up to their name. bad reputation I mean. Dont want to step on any toes.
donm


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ted Dressel said:


> I won't shop there anymore.I cut up my Dicks card as well.


Ted Dressel,
I'm with you, but I completely forgot about my card. I'll cut it up and throw it out. If they're not supportive of me or have any spine or America, then I have no use for them either. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

What, you guys didn't beat this horse enough last month?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

SHUT IT DOWN! Bahahahahaha!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

self edited.....







....







.....









.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I think all the retail stores are holding the so called "assult weapons" and hi cap mags until after the ban. The manufacturers are doing the same. Then the sky will be the limit for profit. Sure am glad I invested in guns and hi cap magazines instead of gold.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I did notice on RRA webcite that they were already charging more for their products such as complete uppers and lowers!


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Bowhunter57 said:


> bad luck,
> Where are you located? Perhaps someone here could point you to a local dealership with better prices.
> 
> Not selling any weapon is a loss to the dealership. I see this as being better for local gun shops.  If Dick's is going to be that way, then I won't buy from them...even if they do put their guns back out for sale. Make them sit on their inventory until it hatches.
> ...


Back in town, live in Akron area. Did wal mart pull theirs too?
Thanks


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

bad luck said:


> looking to get 1, find it hard to believe Dicks will just eat their inventory.....


Was in the Fin @ Ashland yesterday morning & they had some Panther/DPMS Oracle AR's on the shelf. I can't recall the exact price but think it was right around $1000.

They were putting them out one at a time & the sales counter was very busy.

They also has S&W 15-22's in black or camo for $559 and $569 respectively.

No extra mags for either one.

Fish


----------

